# USB only charge after ICS update, how do I fix



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

I put the new update on my phone and not the USB only charges when I connect to computer. How resolve this issue? Has anyone else ran into this issue.

Nevermind, issue resolved.

It was the USB cable that I was using, do ask but its the USB cable. When I plugged in the one that came with Bionic and not the BlackBerry, the phone responded as expected.


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

Blackberry?


----------

